# Sin City MINI Club



## SinCityMINIClub (Apr 22, 2004)

Let's go on a trip. Let's master the art of globe-trotting. Let's visit the ancient Sphinx and the Empire State Building. Let's stand at the gates of the Colosseum and beneath the Eiffel Tower. Let's go on a gondola ride and take a walk across the Brooklyn Bridge. Let's go to Rio, Italy, Venice and Rome. Let's do it all in the same day. Let's do it in Las Vegas.

Welcome to the Sin City MINI Club!

Live in the Las Vegas area? Drive a MINI or Mini? Planning to? Wish you did? If you answered "yes" to any of these questions than the Sin City MINI Club is for you!

Log in to www.sincityminiclub.com and see what the club is all about. See pictures, look at the event schedule, buy a t-shirt and even join the club!

Don't miss out on your chance to hang out with other Vegas area MINI/Mini owners! Log in to www.sincityminiclub.com today!


----------

